

Lyric clouds, genre maps and distinctive words - nervechannel
http://blog.last.fm/2011/06/22/lyric-clouds-genre-maps-and-distinctive-words

======
StavrosK
I did something similar with books[1], but drawing the words based on their
F-score was a brilliant move. I think it gives the viewer much more
information than word frequency, and thus is much more appropriate for
generating word clouds. I wish I'd thought of it first.

[1]: <http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/book-clouds/>

~~~
nervechannel
Dunno, I think the raw frequencies work fine in your case, because there
aren't really any themes that all (or many) authors across your selections
keep returning to.

But, thanks :-)

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, probably. I'd have to do a hybrid weighted frequency/f-score thing,
otherwise I'd lose some information, but yes, great idea with the F-score
overall.

